# Clayton GA-Urgent



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Sadie-Clayton is an awful place*

*Here is Sadie-Clayton is an awful place.
THIS is very serious. What a beautiful face she has!!!!!
I emld. all both Golden Ret. Rescues in GA and also Atlanta dog squad for all of the Golden Rets. that were there-I believe there were five or six and two were puppies.:uhoh:*
*Guess nobody wanted poor Sadie.:no::no:*

URGENT! Sadie 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11595063&mtf=1
Golden Retriever, Setter [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 084684 
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit, Jonesboro, GA 

*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11595063&mtf=1
URGENT! Sadie**Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684 
PLEASE EMAIL IF YOU CAN HELP HER!! [email protected] 
to enlarge* Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About URGENT! Sadie 
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
770-477-3684 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: URGENT! Sadie PFId#11595063 Id#084684
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=GA493


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping for Sadie, Windsor and Link!!*

Please save Sadie, Windsor and Link!
They die tomorrow!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Please save Sadie, Windsor and Link!
> They die tomorrow!!!


 
Karen, I've had NO luck, cept a word that SOMEONE was thought she was being worked on 

Everyone is just so full, and some of the head people are on vacation 

Emailed 11th hour Rescue, paws crossed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sad*

I know. Two or three people I now answered and said they wish they could help but they're all full!!!

Poor Sadie, Windsor, and Link!:no::no::no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did anyone try here? I don't know anything about them.
http://www.forgottenpaws.com/

A bigger list, but I don't know if any take mixed breeds.
http://www.spotsociety.org/atl_shelter_list.htm


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll cross post now, I wish I knew someone in GA


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*A My*

AMY:

Can you crosspost for Link and Windsor there too. They are GR Mixes too at same shelter. I have their pics on here.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41201


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen I posted all of them! No one has acted like the are close so far ::fingers crossed::


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Read on Petfinder*

I read on Petfinder that all of the Clayton dogs and cats have a reprieve until next Tues., Aug. 19th.


----------

